# Dining table



## JamesMck (Jun 25, 2014)

My current project is pretty neat. My fiance was handed down a table. Actually a table top. It is made from 130 year old Cypress. The table was originally put together by her Grandfather. Previously the wood was used in the 1884 World Cotton Exposition in New Orleans, and then in the original Lulling post office. So nice history and a pretty solid chunk of wood. It is right around 9'11" x 3'3". 

This is the top after joining, planing, and rough sanding. 








I have an idea of what I want to do with the base, but I'm struggling with wood selection/construction. I want it to be very simple. Right now I am planning on using oak with ebony stain to create a big contrast between the base and the top. 
2D export of what I am planning








So.. My questions are.. Will 1x4 oak be strong enough for that span? I plan on making the legs out of 1" material because finding 4x4 anything is difficult. How would you deal with the legs? I'll add the .skp if anyone would like to look at the design and offer an opinion.


----------



## JamesMck (Jun 25, 2014)

see attahced


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

It looks nice but you will have to use the table carefully. Cypress is really too soft for a table top.


----------



## Trav (May 30, 2011)

I think you can probably get away with the use of 1x material. If you are worried about it you can always glue up a thicker stretcher. 

Steve, I am a sure he is familiar with what the top will look like with use, here in LA cypress topped tables are everywhere. 

I would hurry up and get a finish on all sides of the top before it warps though. The planks look to be pretty wide.


----------



## JamesMck (Jun 25, 2014)

Yeah cypress is going to show use, but that is just character. This thing has been a table for over 50 years! It just needed a little attention. Joints were coming apart and the finsih was bad.. just re joined it. Hit it with the planer.. now I am sanding it smoothish. Still trying to figure out a finish for it. I'm going to move forward with oak for the base. Thanks for the input. I'll update some photos along the way. Hopefully it will be a nice piece. Already have some modern style white chairs that I think will look real nice.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the history and pics.

Best of luck with the base. For me. I build what ever base suits me and the look I want. No real rules. Are you gluing up for the legs? 

Al


----------



## JamesMck (Jun 25, 2014)

Yeah, I am just going to glue/lock miter them around a pine center I think. Then bolt them on.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I would use 6/4, 2½" high for the apron, and 8/4 for the legs. You could do some cross supports for the top, but when connecting to the apron, make elongated holes for attachment of the top to the apron, to allow for cross grain movement (the width).


















.


----------



## sweet willy (Jul 17, 2013)

James, check out this post I did a while back. It works great!!! There are other posts on here that show pics, etc. I did not like the color I got when I used ebony stain. It came out more like a dark brown. Good luck with your project!
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f8/ebonizing-wood-58986/


----------



## 4DThinker (Mar 13, 2013)

For such a long table, I'd move the legs in from the ends. Move them as much as 1/4 the length to get best support under the bridge of wood. Minimize whatever tendency it will want to sag. I tend to use 1/5 the length though as I like that proportion better. 1/5, leg, 3/5, leg, 1/5.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

4DThinker said:


> For such a long table, I'd move the legs in from the ends. Move them as much as 1/4 the length to get best support under the bridge of wood. Minimize whatever tendency it will want to sag. I tend to use 1/5 the length though as I like that proportion better. 1/5, leg, 3/5, leg, 1/5.


I understand your thinking but don't you think it will make setting and pulling a chair up a problem?

Al


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I think that you are going to have a great table. Yes, cypress is soft, but you are not going to be using that table top as a work bench.

A personal opinion. I would move the legs in from the extreme outside. That would give the table a more balanced design look. And would also lessen the span. I 'think this would give a better overall look.

My patio is all cypress. From the supports to the beams and the 12" shelf all the way around.

George


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Cypress makes for a beautiful table top. Can't wait to see yours done. Good luck with it.


----------



## baowd (Feb 25, 2014)

This is OK


----------



## JamesMck (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks for all of the opinions and advice. I made a few changes to my design as a result. Hopefully in a couple weeks I will have some photos of a nice new/old dining room table!


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

JamesMck said:


> Thanks for all of the opinions and advice. I made a few changes to my design as a result. Hopefully in a couple weeks I will have some photos of a nice new/old dining room table!


Bet the top will look great finished. 

I had a cash of old wood that was in rough sawn stage. It was around 75 years old. That's all I could trace it back too. It went into many small projects. I have one 2' board left.

Al


----------



## JamesMck (Jun 25, 2014)

So.. project complete.. here are some pics.. thanks for the input!


----------



## Chicago guy (Oct 2, 2014)

Wow table came out beautiful!


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

I don't know how I missed this thread the first time around. The table is stunning! I really like the simplistic base and the beefy legs. Well done.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Awesome job! That looks great .


----------



## bcurrey (Dec 6, 2012)

Wow! Very nice!


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Shoot dad. Tell us about the finish.

Al


----------



## etscc69 (Oct 25, 2013)

Looks great and I love the idea of keeping the old wood alive!!


----------



## JamesMck (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words! We are really pleased with it! I used water based ploy for the finish. I tried to spray it on, but that wasn't working out so well so I ended up just brushing it on. While not perfect, it'll do. I used a lock miter bit to make the legs. Boy was that an adventure. I really love the way the Kona stain contrasts with the Cypress top. Everyone that sees it wants one!


----------

